# Wheel protection options - selaant or coating



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I have used the last of my Optiseal on my wheels; what are peoples thoughts on buying more optiseal or look at something else, maybe FK1000; or was looking at the idea of a coating instead, maybe SONAX Xtreme Wheel rim coating NanoPro or Gtechniq C5... comments, considerations and experiences most wlecomed. Thanks.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

C5 always gets recommended, would love to pick some up. I've been using C2V3 on my wheels for a while now and find it lasts for ages (3-4 months) as long as I only use a citrus APC and not a wheel cleaner. (Which I don't need to use anyway)


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if you cant be bothered to apply c5 or a wax like af mint rims then go for raceglaze nano wheel seal. just spray it on leave a few mins and buff  you will get like 3 months out of it


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Tried and used many over the years but using Autoglym Wheel Protector at present with good results.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 every single time !


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just used car pro dlux for the 1st time last week & very impressed


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

C5 i am afraid, not used anything yet that touches it:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

If you don't mind reapplying every month or two then one of the many 'wheel waxes' would be fine - well better than no protection.

If you have the time/patience to prepare the wheels properly & want a longer term solution then one of the Coatings is the way forward - C5, Gyeon Rim, CarPro etc.

:thumb:


----------



## Ashenion (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone got any idea's of stuff to use in powder coated wheels? And best cleaner that won't effect the protection?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 and you won't need wheel cleaner just shampoo and water. An iron contaminant remover every now and then on the wheels will be more than sufficient.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> C5 i am afraid, not used anything yet that touches it:thumb:


I think CarPro dlux is up there with c5. Not used c5 but dlux I have on many areas and I think it's better value for money also 30ml for 29.95 and performance is outstanding on it.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you cant be bothered to apply c5 or a wax like af mint rims then go for raceglaze nano wheel seal. just spray it on leave a few mins and buff  you will get like 3 months out of it


Just ordered some hoping it will make wheel washing easy, hate doing it.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok I've just applied two coats of race glaze nano sealant on the wheels. Couldn't be easier to do spray leave wipe and buff left a lovely looking clean shine. Let's see how they fair.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Ok I've just applied two coats of race glaze nano sealant on the wheels. Couldn't be easier to do spray leave wipe and buff left a lovely looking clean shine. Let's see how they fair.


Keep us up to date with its progress,please
Dave


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Keep us updated. I've just gave my spare (white) wheels a few coats of FK1000 yesterday. Had toyed with buying Race Glaze Nano Sealant but thought I could use the FK1000 for the paintwork on my other car aswell as thecwheels on the Evo.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Just driven 70 miles in pouring rain, too dark for pics thou, will grab a couple in morning. 

Cheers


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi folks I also did my own wheels today with two coats of race glaze nano wheel sealant. Again super easy to use but I think they have sparkled more with af minty rims. Might just be the face they have a highly polished finish

Raceglaze



Af minty rims


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Here is the wheel after 170 miles some of which was in the rain, nice beading


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

For VfM you can't beat FK1000p (White Shark).

Must be best part of 6 months since I did mine and even after a thorough Sonax clean after having been left, they have come up very nicely.


----------

